# It followed me home



## Loke (Sep 7, 2007)

can I keep it?


----------



## Bax* (Dec 14, 2008)

I approve


----------



## Dunkem (May 8, 2012)

Nice!!


----------



## bekins24 (Sep 22, 2015)

I'm pretty sure it is an unwritten rule that you have to keep it. Looks nice!


----------



## middlefork (Nov 2, 2008)

I would take it back. If you keep it you will just build fond memories until it meets an untimely end and then you will be extremely sad.


----------



## Critter (Mar 20, 2010)

From the look on the face of that little girl you need to keep it. 

Once you spoil the female members of your family with something like that you tenting days with them is over.


----------



## longbow (Mar 31, 2009)

Spoiled. :mrgreen:


----------



## DallanC (Jan 13, 2009)

Now that there is a great looking camping trailer! Enjoy it, they are soooo nice.


-DallanC


----------



## Loke (Sep 7, 2007)

If anyone is in the market for an RV, give Neal's in orem a look. The service was fantastic, the price was great, and the sales folks were awesome.


----------



## High Desert Elk (Aug 21, 2012)

Critter said:


> From the look on the face of that little girl you need to keep it.
> 
> Once you spoil the female members of your family with something like that you tenting days with them is over.


 Spoil the female members? - I'm spoiled myself!


----------



## Critter (Mar 20, 2010)

High Desert Elk said:


> Spoil the female members? - I'm spoiled myself!


I do have to admit that the older that I get the softer bed I prefer. When you sleep on the rocks it takes a long time to get moving in the morning. Not to mention being able to just turn up the thermostat if it is a little too cold in the morning.


----------

